# Techiques....



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 19, 2003)

RE:Disscusion
Ida figured she'd start with Entwined Explanations, graft on Circles of Confusion, slip into Hand Motions of Doom (With full extension) then finish with a very nice Raking What If's. Man I'd hate to be on the recieving end of that! Oh wait, I have. My ex. Man when she finised "Explaining" a tech to you, if you were not in pain, something was wrong. And that was the just the explantion. Do all EPAK'ers talk with their hands like that? I mean I've heard stories of BBQ's and what goes on there......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2003)

I just hope for your sake you never got to feel the full extensions to Dance of Death or the all time fav. Backbreaker!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

